# December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (17 November 2017)

Good afternoon everyone and welcome to the December 2017 stock tipping competition entry thread! 

This month's competition is proudly sponsored by Dukascopy - an award winning Swiss bank and brokerage house which provides access to forex, indexes, metals, stocks and binaries, offering both automated and anonymous trading options and one-click execution for even large orders.

Dukascopy is a true ECN broker which offers attractive spreads (base spread for EUR/USD 0.2 pip, GBP/USD 0.5 pip),  ECN liquidity (100 – 200 mio on Majors), instant execution, a wide range of trading orders (including stop-loss and limit), equal prices and liquidity for all clients, advanced trading technologies, and access to sophisticated analytics and news.

Get started with Dukascopy today!

A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted.

2. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

3. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between December 1 and December 31.

4. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.

The competition winner will receive $100. The second placegetter will win $50 and the third placegetter $25.

You have until midnight on Thursday, November 30 to enter. However, in practice, entries can be submitted until this thread is closed. No entries submitted after that can be accepted for any reason.

Please post your entries in this thread. Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason.

Best of luck to all entrants!  

Please don't forget to post a brief reason explaining why you chose your competition entry. One or two sentences is enough (feel free to add a chart if your reason is TA based). If your entry is the same as the previous month and the reason for choosing it is the same then feel free to just post the same explanation again. Thank you!


----------



## mellie (19 November 2017)

AL8- once drill results are in I think we will see some massive gains to SP


----------



## tech/a (19 November 2017)

RFN


----------



## Johnny9114 (19 November 2017)

Traka resources (TKL) has been riding the bull as of lately and I don't see it slowing down. 10c mark is well in reach.


----------



## verce (19 November 2017)

Thanks Joe.

ASX: VIV

Mkt cap ~$24 million
Orders received to date for delivery in the 2017/2018 financial year now total $4.3 million
Collaboration with CSIRO for the design and development of energy efficient light
Customers include Coca Cola Amatil, Woolworths, partners include Honeywell
Owns 33% of "NewCO2Fuels" that can profitably convert CO2 into fuel

See the Aussie Stock Forums thread on VIV for more info: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/viv-vivid-technology.8772/#post-964429


----------



## mcgrath111 (19 November 2017)

AVZ for me thanks Joe, some consolidation before another burst.


----------



## drillinto (21 November 2017)

MUS.ASX is a junior ruby miner

http://www.mustangresources.com.au/IRM/content/default.aspx


----------



## rub92me (21 November 2017)

WBT - Weebit Nano. We should get news in December on (hopefully) successful scaling down to 40nm working re-RAM functionality, which could be the catalyst for a significant move.


----------



## pixel (23 November 2017)

Now that *EVE *has broken into the qualifying zone, I'll put my hand up before someone else does. (always assuming she stays above the 1c tidal mark  )
Thanks, Joe


----------



## Miner (23 November 2017)

LOM for me Joe.
Thanks


----------



## bigdog (25 November 2017)

QBL Queensland Bauxite thanks Joe
-- involved with legalised marijuana


----------



## oilleak (26 November 2017)

DTZ please......

Looks like they are starting to sell a bit of product and new facility coming online.
Capital raise may provide a nice buying op before further news.....

Ta


----------



## Joe Blow (27 November 2017)

Only a few days left before the end of the month. Don't forget to get your entry in for the December stock tipping competition.


----------



## Buckfont (28 November 2017)

SGQ, St George, thanks Joe. Great nickel discoveries with more drilling in the pipeline. Is up 240% this month and is on the tear.


----------



## mcgrath111 (28 November 2017)

mcgrath111 said:


> AVZ for me thanks Joe, some consolidation before another burst.



Actually Joe, could you change it to sgh? I like me an ambulance chaser!


----------



## Iggy_Pop (28 November 2017)

AVB for me thanks Joe. Copper explorer in Brazil evolving into copper developer


----------



## Joules MM1 (29 November 2017)

spx

renewed au/cu explorer speccie, post cap raise, new exp zones seized up with new tech
reasonable reg to cap


----------



## peter2 (29 November 2017)

*AU8* thanks Joe. 

Judging from today's price action this one might have some legs and be something to watch over the next month. I only hope my Christmas stocking can hold it all. 

Sorry for no chart this month. They're in the ASX Momentum thread.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 November 2017)

EGL , I've gone all Green with the sixth Mrs Gumnut.


----------



## Knobby22 (29 November 2017)

MYX again.


----------



## Caveman 28 (29 November 2017)

QUR


----------



## OmegaTrader (29 November 2017)

eur thanks


----------



## aus_trader (30 November 2017)

Yojee Ltd (*YOJ*) for me thanks.


----------



## Parse (30 November 2017)

EXG for me.

A little gold play on a stock that's under the radar.


----------



## explod (30 November 2017)

MOY thanks Joe. 

Jumped a bit this month on productivity news.  Some more confirmation and a higher gold price would still see this bolt upwards in my view.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (30 November 2017)

EYM : Elysium Resources, thanks Joe.
Junior Gold Explorer making a few finds on it's tenement and the Geo team is expecting more results to be announced  in the coming weeks.


----------



## abn2609 (30 November 2017)

Beat me to EYM by 3 minutes trillionaire...nice one.

GPP again for me then.

Thanks Joe.


----------



## PZ99 (30 November 2017)

BXN was unloved today so I'll just go with that. Cheers


----------



## rcm617 (30 November 2017)

IOG thanks Joe. Once the shares from the capital raising are digested this should recover and hopefully rise in price. An undervalued oiler.


----------



## Zero Sum Game (30 November 2017)

RNT - rent.com.au

More renter products coming on line, possible announcement December (insurance products, annuity products).
Over 200,000 renters have signed up resumes with RNT, and growing at over 500 a day.
Cash-flow positive also reconfirmed by CEO within next 6 months (possible avoidance of cap raise).


----------



## systematic (30 November 2017)

*SLR* Silver Lake Resources, please Joe.  If you look for gold, you never know...


----------



## Gringotts Bank (30 November 2017)

Hi Joe,

*DEG *thanks.


----------



## myrtie100 (30 November 2017)

*LPD* please Joe.


----------



## TheContrarian (30 November 2017)

BOE, they are in the middle of restarting the Honeymoon Uranium project. Fully permitted and export ready. Also into gold mining exploration as well. Thx Joe.


----------



## So_Cynical (30 November 2017)

RD1 - Registry Direct

Floated last week at 0.20c per share and has seen some selling, good for a pop up.


----------



## debtfree (30 November 2017)

SLX for me thanks Joe. I've run out of time so a quick pick by me.


----------



## barney (30 November 2017)

*SRO* please Joe  Shareroot Ltd .... Yep that's their name !!!

Into tech related content and expecting some news on a recent deal/acquisition to send their e business to a new level ... Could swing either way but with an upcoming share issue I suspect the punters that matter will want to see the share price higher so they can sleep at night 
Disclaimer ..I own a few so will be happy to see some price appreciation!

PS.  I just realised they are currently trading under the required 0.01 price range to enter the comp so please disregard all my above ramblings Joe. 

Can I please have *CZL* instead thanks Joe  ... Minnow miner with a bit of potential and low market cap ... see how that fares


----------



## Wysiwyg (1 December 2017)

Just scrape in before midnight BFC please.


----------



## nulla nulla (1 December 2017)

Market hasn't opened yet. I'll throw in a roughie if it isn't too late. *TLS* please Joe. Telstra might pull something out of the bag in the lead up to xmas to offset the negatives associated with the nbn. Then again they may not.


----------

